

Seesmic Lays Off Half Its Staff As It Pivots Back to Social Cross-Posting - moses1400
http://allthingsd.com/20120322/seesmic-lays-off-half-its-staff-as-it-pivots-back-to-social-cross-posting/

======
adrianpike
Aren't you supposed to keep at least one foot planted when you pivot?

At least when the video comments came out, there was some originality there.
Cross-posting is becoming more & more a built-in feature anywhere I'm creating
content.

